# CL testing & reading the titer results from different labs



## kaytana (Jan 31, 2012)

I had my goats tested for CL by WADDL and they came back positive with a titer on 2 goats over 1.256 and 1 goat w/ a titer of 1:64. My confusion is when I read the lab results for a goat I am considering buying. She was tested at UC Davis and tested negative with a titer of 1:8. There is a note that says, "C. pseudotuberculosis SHI titers less than 1:8 are not considered significant, and probably represent cross-reactions with common envoronmental organisms. Titers >1:256 have a high association with internal abscess formation."  When I talked with UC Davis, they were no help at all. WADDL couldn't explain it as they said they believe they all use the same standardized tests.  So, how can my goats who have a lower titer, test postive while a goat with a higher titer, test negative for CL???? I am so confused!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 31, 2012)

Interested in the answer to this myself....


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2012)

I found some stuff to copy and paste to explain it better than I could. It has to do with how much they have to dilute the sample before no antibodies are detectable.

 "A titer corresponds to the highest dilution factor that still yields a positive reading."

"Titers are usually expressed as ratios such as 1:256, meaning that one part serum (blood) to 256 parts saline solution (dilutant) results in no antibodies remaining detectable in the sample.  A titer of 1:8 is, therefore, an indication of lower numbers of CL antibodies than a 1:256 titer."

With the 1:8 titer they only had to add 8 parts of dilutant whereas the 1:256 was 256 parts of dilutant.

Sorry you goats tested positive. I have 2 positives ones of my own so I understand all of it.


----------



## kaytana (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you, Babsbag! I guess my confusion was the higher numbers vs the lower numbers---so in this case, lower numbers are bad and higher numbers are better! Thanks for your help and compassion---so sorry you have cl positives too---I am so sad about it, especially since they were my only goats!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 1, 2012)

The lower ratio 1:256 vs a higher ratio 1:8 is bad. Not logical I know, but that is how it works.

Mine test 1:32 and 1:64. I have never seen an abscess is the 4 years I have owned them. I test them every year to see if it changes, and this last year one went from 1:16 to 1:32. I will test again in the late summer to see what this year brings. These also were my first and only goats for quite a while.

They say that stress can cause an outbreak, and sometimes post kidding. Both those does have kidded 2-3 times with no problems. One doe has been taken out of my kidding group as she has a problem maintaining a good calcium level and I don't want to lose her, she is my herd matriarch. The other one has been moved into the boer group, even though she is an Alpine. She has a HORRID udder, but makes a great mom with a lot of milk so she is going to raise my personal meat goats for me.

I check both of them frequently for lumps and bumps, so far so good. And all of thier previous kids have tested negative for CL, and they are dam raised.

We are negative for CAE at least that is a positive note.

What are you going to do with yours? Have you had any abscesses?

BTW...On a note that might get ridiculed...I give my goats a natural "remedy" called Life Cell Support, made by Amber Technologies. I don't do it all the time, just after kidding or when I think they might be stressed, like a new goat in the herd. I only give it to my CL + goats. Since there is no "treatment" or cure I figured what the heck. I take the tincture and put 10 drops on a horse cookie and let it soak in. I do this twice a day for a about two weeks. Not cheap, but what about goats is?   It is supposed to cleanse the liver and lymphatic system. I don't know that it does any good, but it makes me feel better and I haven't seen any outbreaks.

I started this a few years ago when one of my goats (now deceased and CL-) and a CL- wether developed a lump under the ear. My vet thought for sure they would be CL+, fooled her. But in the mean time I started looking for a "treatment" and I had used a product from this company to save some kittens from distemper so I gave it a try. That is when I found out I had CL+ goats, but it wasn't the ones that were sick. They tested negative and the lump went away on its on.


----------



## Kadjain (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey kaytana,

I'm glad you joined us on BYH! Sure cleared that question up fast. 
Again, I'm sorry you are having to deal with the downs.

Chris


----------

